# Best Biological Media 4 Filter - Seachem Matrix vs Fluval BioMax



## Aquaman55g (Jul 11, 2011)

*Best Bio Media 4 Filter*

I have used a number of these listed bio media products over time but I am becoming a convert of CerMedia Marine Pure 1 1/2 inch balls. They have an absolutely huge surface area and appear to have the most porous surface to ward off clogging. I also have BioHome media in my filters which I read about from Pondguru. This is a sintered glass media like Eheim and others with a large surface area in the shape of small thick twigs. You cannot go wrong with either of these but for surface area and less clogging I have to go with the CerMedia Marine Pure and it is made right here in the USA in Buffalo, NY. Hope this helps you on your quest.:icon_smil


----------



## rdmustang1 (Oct 20, 2013)

So much misinformation and falsified claims that I just went with what was a good name, had good reviews, and wasn't outrageously expensive. I use Seachem Matrix as well as Eheim Substrat Pro (what you call Ehfisubstrat). I think SeaChem makes some amazing stuff and I trust them for pretty much everything. I also think Eheim is on top of their game with excellent products.

Texture-wise the Matrix is much nicer. The Eheim is very dusty and appears that it will break down over time.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

+1 for Seachem Matrix. Quite honestly when i first looked at it, i didn't think much of it, but i've used it for cichlid tanks, community fish tanks, planted shrimp tanks, sumpless reef tank, and it has worked, and the bulk prices arn't expensive.


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

I went with Seachem Matrix in mine to fill my Eheim 2076. Sadly it came with no media, you think it would for what I paid for it. It would have been $85 to fill with Eheim media. Filled it with Seachem Matrix for $45 so it was a much better deal and seems to be doing a better job than the others.


----------



## Racedoc (Nov 18, 2013)

I went with the marine pure balls for my eheim 2074 (which came with media) and used the eheim stuff in my magnum 350 (along with some marine pure balls cut in half). I got some eheim stuff left over and may fill in the gaps in the chambers in the 2074 with it for kicks and giggles when I do the next maintenance.


----------

